# General > Genealogy >  Forbes and Gunn at Sarclet

## Angela

Ages ago I posted about my ggg grandmother Marjory Cummin(g) b. 1819 who married Robert Munro. They lived at Sarclet.

I've just discovered Marjory had a sister, Margaret Cumming, b. 1814, who married James Forbes, shoemaker, in 1832. 

In 1841 they were living at Sarclet, but James died sometime between 1841 and 1851.

After his death Margaret appeared in the 1851 census as 'shoemaker employing 4 men', living with her four daughters, Jean, Margaret, Marjory and Janet Forbes. A son, Donald, probably died in childhood.

In 1852 Margaret married David Gunn, 'shoemaker and grocer' and had two children with him -Ann(ie) Andrew Miller Gunn and Robert James Gunn.

One of her daughters, Margaret Forbes, was an elementary school teacher in 1861.

In 1851 and 1861 the Forbes/Gunn family was living in between two neighbouring families of Mores in Sarclet village.

Marjory and David later moved to Pultneytown - Dempster Street - where they died in 1877/78.

If anyone has any connection to the Forbes/Gunn families or has more information about them, I'd really like to hear about it.  :Smile:

----------


## elizabeth forbes

Hello Angela,
I have some info on these families that I am willing to share with you, but nothing on the Cumming's.
James Forbes & Margaret Cumming's Dau. Jane b.1834 Sarclet marr. 1861 Wick David Corner b. 1833 Sarclet, Son of William Corner & Helen More.
Look forward to hearing from you
Regards
Elizabeth Forbes ( Teeny)

----------


## Angela

> Hello Angela,
> I have some info on these families that I am willing to share with you, but nothing on the Cumming's.
> James Forbes & Margaret Cumming's Dau. Jane b.1834 Sarclet marr. 1861 Wick David Corner b. 1833 Sarclet, Son of William Corner & Helen More.
> Look forward to hearing from you
> Regards
> Elizabeth Forbes ( Teeny)


Thanks so much.  :Smile: 

I had Jane Cumming as 'Jean' but the two seem to have been pretty much interchangeable and Jane is certainly a Cumming family name.

I've a fair bit of info on the Cummings - will PM you.

Angela

----------

